# looking for a hunting club



## atlninja82 (Jan 12, 2009)

hey guys im looking for a hunting club to join. i am looking for one that has a relatively low amount of people. one that i could check out and have someone show me around before i join and is 800 or less annually. and a club who would accept an 18 year old hunter. im going off to college next year and i need a place to hunt here in ga. but if there are any websites or pictures of the land id like to see them along with the annual cost and acreage. 

thanks,


----------



## Big Andy (Jan 13, 2009)

Send me a pm I might have something for you.


----------



## thegaduck (Jan 13, 2009)

*What area*

are you looking for ? I have land in Hancock Co.


----------



## atlninja82 (Jan 14, 2009)

i know exactly where hancock is. my friend has land there. im gonna shoot both of you pms. thanks guys.


----------



## thegaduck (Jan 14, 2009)

*This is one*

I shot in Hancock last season.


----------



## thegaduck (Jan 14, 2009)

*Oops*

Let's try again.


----------



## GHOSTHUNTER (Jan 18, 2009)

have club in putnam 725 dues 30 mem 1600 acres 2000 acres co-op  check web ww.buck-run.webs.com


----------



## bowman69 (Jan 18, 2009)

*wilkes co club*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. Bucks are 6 point or better. No deer or hog dog hunting. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 19, 2009)

Warren County club 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warren County qdm club 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

club is in warren county property is 1040 ac consisting of approxmatly 15 year old pines and younger with large hard wood bottoms along creek with good interior roads for more info call Ron Harris @706-4246544
or Bill Cash @ 678-6170741 looking to have 15 members total
we are looking for bigger bucks
$ 850 Dues will show land upon request


----------



## buckman1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a club in Tignall (12 miles from Washington) with 5 openings.  4 on one side and all the doe you want. 800 acres with 20 members. Low pressure because most members don't hunt much.  $650 dues.  Let me know if you are interested


----------



## jackshuntingclub (Feb 20, 2009)

I have tracts in Heard in Glenn an off Bevis rd. An three tracts in Carroll . Were a trophy club 8 points or better. 550 per yr hunt all tracts. Campsites on ever tracts one with power an one has 9 half acre pond fishing year round . for more information call 678-416-1033 keith. http://jackshuntingclub.com  membership covers you your wife or a child under 18 who still in school.


----------



## BigYves (Mar 3, 2009)

New 700 Acre Meriwether Club looking for new members. The property has not been pressured for the last 3 years. Campsite is available and all maintained food plots are included in dues. There will be 20 acres of corn planted by farmer and left standing for deer season. Dues will be 1000per member. This place is located near pine mountain. Please pm me or leave message here on thread and I will respond or call me at 404-468-1123.


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 21, 2009)

If still looking for a club take a look at my club in Meriwether.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290256


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## jkoch (Jun 3, 2009)

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!

Avatar deer was taken on club this past season.

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 17, 2009)

*we still need 4 members*

525.  annual dues

if you are a resonsable 18 yr old hunter, we would be glad to have you.

we have land in Juliette ga that boarders Ocmugee River/and Rum Creek WMA and land 12 miles east of Forysth on the Monroe Crawford Co line off Hwy 42

Family Club, Open stand policy, no drinking when hunting, GA laws followed not Trophy managed,  access to river if you are able to go uner train tressull

call  770-775-5016  or 770-235-1687

Thanks!!!!


----------



## TRabern (Sep 17, 2009)

We have three openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol. Christian enviorment.


----------



## kpeels (Sep 20, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4046715#post4046715


----------



## Three Olde Guys (Sep 23, 2009)

We have openings for three members on a new club in Warren Co just west of Warrenton It's 374 acres of hardwoods and pine with a campsite.  Dues are $625 a year. Let us know if you're interested.


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 7, 2009)

We have openings in our (S. Augusta)  Richmond county club.
See our ad in the clubs looking for members section under "Richmond county club still has two memberships to fill"...
If interested please contact me back A.S.A.P

This was the smallest buck we`ve seen on our place this yr.
The others were bigger.


----------



## Brian Loves to Hunt (Oct 15, 2009)

125 Acres in Beanu Vista, Georgia...in Marion County. Trophy buck hunting - we need 3 more hunters. Primitive Camping allowed. $400.00 
Please call Brian at 678-314-7295.


----------

